
Why Do Men Harass Women? - JustSomeNobody
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2017/06/15/532977361/why-do-men-harass-women-new-study-sheds-light-on-motivations
======
pvaldes
The answer is, of course, that men do not harass women.

The article claims that -in Cairo- some young and poor men (obviously not the
sharpest in the pool) harass women as a way to feel power and escape from a
boring life. Even if the claim is true in a local context, is a very narrow
point of view that can't be applied neither to all men in Egypt, nor of course
to all men in the world.

